
1 in 3 antibiotics prescribed in U.S. are unnecessary, major study finds - aburan28
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2016/05/03/1-in-3-antibiotics-prescribed-in-u-s-are-unnecessary-major-study-finds/
======
CuriouslyC
Not surprising at all. Some doctors will actually prescribe anti-biotics as a
placebo treatment!

